# Armour doesn't exist!



## Brian G Turner (May 22, 2017)

A fun rant from Metatron about the depiction of armour in film:


----------



## night_wrtr (May 22, 2017)

Ha! 


> "Oh, he cut me!"
> "No he didn't. He. Did. Not. Cut. You."


xD

Yeah, the armor in the movie Troy was especially bad. I'll have to check out some of his other videos, that was good.


----------



## thaddeus6th (May 22, 2017)

Not seen Metatron before, but I do agree.

Midriff-exposing Please Disembowel Me armour is also not very convincing. Although midriffs are splendid.


----------



## hej (Oct 5, 2017)

Mildly amusing harangue.

The cutting off of Sauron's finger comes to mind.

The war hammer had its use -- which I have not seen in films.

He mentions the removal of the helmet in fighting, reminding me of an old, Viking trope. "He went into battle without his helmet," referred to someone who was going to (destined to?) die. I infer that the person was to die from ineptitude.

I gleaned from a prof. of Ancient Greece that the armor was very heavy. An anthropologist who tried to recreate a charge in it collapsed. (He was resuscitated by one of his students, whom he eventually married. Funny.)

On another, somewhat related note, check out the armor, particularly on the fallen, here.
File:Battle of Sitka by Louis S Glanzman.jpg - Wikipedia

I find strange that the casualty is one of two guys wearing armor!

The wooden armor is kind of neat, tho'.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 8, 2017)

Armor looks nice but it won't protect you from a world ending apocalypse.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Oct 9, 2017)

Armour invented Spam.


----------



## Caledfwlch (Oct 16, 2017)

It has always seemed to daft to me, in film when you get "Knights" played by handsome and very skinny Actors - I would have thought real Knights would have been bulked up, looking more like Arnie than David Tennant, the Armour, especially the later Plate would have weighed a massive amount, and just walking whilst wearing it would be too much for an untrained passing skinny person, I would imagine Knights had to go through intense training regimes every single day to keep their bodies at the peak of fitness, and bulked up to be able to not only wear and walk, but actually fight too.
In Game of Thrones, I suspect that for example, the Knight of Flowers wouldn't last an hour in a real Tourney, the real Medieval Knights would be far more like The Mountain - in honesty, in personality/mindset as much as physically - Knights would have been physically imposing, not necessarily tall, but as I say, muscled, bulked up and very fit. They were also the tanks and nukes of their day.

My Brother is a LARPER, and has a set of steel chain mail, and the mail on its own weighs an incredible amount, its mad to think people would wear that AND armour on top.


----------



## Nick B (Oct 16, 2017)

Good video, and quite true. To those saying armour is too heavy, watch re-enactors or even some larpers. The armour is real, not pretend. Well made armour is fitted and weighted to be balanced and worn for long periods of time. Or, watch some medieval martial arts contests. I recommend the team fights, they are great.


----------

